# Mens Hairdresser



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Can any one tell me where i can get a DECENT hair cut from please, my hair is getting like an afro and its waying me down, i dont think ill be able to get trhough the door in a minute,


----------



## Wal (Jan 18, 2008)

hey, i have the same problem!! i hate having a 10dhs haircut which always looks so cheap that I have a reluctancy to delay my cuts.. I remember there was a hair place for men at a mall somewhere - tried to search this and came across some similiar threads which have some good suggestions(why wont it let me post urls):
(Forum url's removed


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Juan Salon 3994646


----------

